# Strix RTX 3090 Wasserblock EKWB oder AquaComputer



## FreitaMa (26. Januar 2021)

Schönen guten Abend,
eine kleine Frage in die Runde wegen eines Wasserblocks für meine Strix 3090. Eigentlich hatte ich den von AquaComputer bereits vor ein paar Wochen bestellt, jedoch war die Liefersituation so schlecht, dass er leider nicht kam und ich mich dazu entschlossen habe  einen Block von EKWB zu kaufen. Durch einen blöden oder glücklichen Zufall (wie man es nimmt wahrscheinlich), wird Morgen laut DHL, auch der Block von AquaComputer geliefert.

Nun bin ich mir aber leider nicht sicher: welchen Block mit Backplate würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich würde jetzt tendenziell den von AquaComputer nehmen.

Leider findet man keine Tests im Internet zu den Blöcken, daher frage ich mal hier.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen 

Edit:
Merke gerade, dass mein Thema in dem falschen Unterforum ist. Eventuell könnte es ja ein Mod bitte verschieben. Danke


----------



## lefskij (26. Januar 2021)

Das ist wohl eher eine Geschmackssache...

...obwohl die Komponenten von Aquacomputer einen sehr guten Ruf haben und den kann ich persönlich auch voll und ganz bestätigen. Hast Du denn eine aktive Backplate gekauft - also eine mit wasserdurchströmter Pipe?
Der dicke Speicher einer 3090 möchte gut gekühlt werden und daher macht die sicher Sinn.

Die Aquacomputer-Blöcke verwenden unterseits keine Pads für die Speichermodule sondern Paste und das gibt mir immer ein besseres Gefühl. Bei den neuen Backplates weiß ich es nicht genau, die alten verwenden oben Pads. Aber die Backplate kühlt wohl eher die Spannungsversorgung aktiv.

Das Material bei Aquacomputer macht für mich einen wertigeren Eindruck und meine bisherigen Blöcke passten immer auf Anhieb, Du solltest nur mit der Paste für die Speicherchips aufpassen - da muss genug aufgebracht werden, damit es auch ordentlichen Kontakt gibt.

EKWB ist jetzt nicht schlecht aber in bisherigen Tests lagen die Blöcke von Aquacomputer eigentlich immer vorn in Sachen Performance.


----------



## NatokWa (26. Januar 2021)

Hab nen Bykski (oder so ähnlich) Block auf meiner 3080. Leistung ist auch in Ordnung allerdings hätte da wirklich eine Montageanleitung dabei sein können und kein Verweis auf ne Website wo dann auch nix war ...... War dann ein lustiges Ratespiel welche Schrauben die richtigen sind da das Teil auch auf die 3090 passt *g*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Januar 2021)

Nimm den von Aquacomputer. 
Bei der RTX 2080ti hatte ich mit dem Aquacomputer Kühler 10 Grad bessere GPU Temps als mit dem von EK.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Januar 2021)

Mir gings ähnlich. Ich hatte auch wegen der schlechten Liefersituation. 2 Blöcke bestellt. Einmal bei alphacool und einmsl bei ekwb. Für meine strix.

Zufälligerweise... oder auch glücklicherweise kamen beide Blöcke am selben Tag! Keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe. 

Ich habe mir dann beide Blöcke genau angeschaut. Welcher mir optisch besser gefällt, welcher die glattere Kühlfläche aufweist etc. Und mich dann für den Block von Alphacool entschieden.

Kannst ja auch auf beide Blöcke warten. Und dann schauen was besser gefällt. 

Der Aquacomputer Block sieht aber schon nett aus. Ich wollte ja auch den. Aber der war noch Jahre weg von einer Lieferung. (Hatte meine 3090 am ersten Tag bestellt). 

Ich habe mir für den alphacool Block dann halt selbst eine aktive Backplate Kühlung gebaut. Leistubgstechnisch dürfte sich das kaum etwas nehmen.


Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Nimm den von Aquacomputer.
> Bei der RTX 2080ti hatte ich mit dem Aquacomputer Kühler 10 Grad bessere GPU Temps als mit dem von EK.


Du kannst nicht 2 unterschiedliche GPU's vergleichen.

Und 10 grad macht kein Wasserblock aus (ausser einer von beiden sitzt nicht richtig).

Die Passfom ist matchentscheidender als der Block selbst.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Mir gings ähnlich. Ich hatte auch wegen der schlechten Liefersituation. 2 Blöcke bestellt. Einmal bei alphacool und einmsl bei ekwb. Für meine strix.
> 
> Zufälligerweise... oder auch glücklicherweise kamen beide Blöcke am selben Tag! Keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe.
> 
> ...


Nicht 2 verschiedene Grafikkarten es war bei beiden Kühlern die selbe RTX 2080ti.
Und es waren bei mir 10 Grad unterschied. Den Ek Kühler extra ein zweites mal montiert mit den gleich schlechten Werten.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Januar 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Nicht 2 verschiedene Grafikkarten es war bei beiden Kühlern die selbe RTX 2080ti.
> Und es waren bei mir 10 Grad unterschied. Den Ek Kühler extra ein zweites mal montiert mit den gleich schlechten Werten.


Ich hatte auch eine 2080 TI und ein ekwb Block... hatte ein delta von 10-15 grad. Viel besser geht es kaum. Denke es ist häuffig Glückssache, wie gut der Block passt. Wegen Toleranzen in den Herstellungsverfahren.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch eine 2080 TI und ein ekwb Block... hatte ein delta von 10-15 grad. Viel besser geht es kaum. Denke es ist häuffig Glückssache, wie gut der Block passt. Wegen Toleranzen in den Herstellungsverfahren.


Kann sein.


----------

